# Destin Pass 8/22



## Golfer72 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fished off the east side beach access south of the bridge yesterday (4-9). Fished at the channel marker - first one you come to. Fishing with Live/Fresh shrimp, caught 18 cats, two lady fish (one over 20") and a puffer fish. Threw in a sabiki #8 and caught 3 spanish mackrel avg 2# out of 8 bites before they clipped and took all my rigs. One small shark run before he popped the line. Catch em up


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm new at salt water fishing. I have wondered about the east side of Destin Pass south of the bridge. Namely Norriego Point at the end of Gulf Shore Drive. Due to mobility problems I like to limit the walking distance. I would think fishing from the shore at Norriego Point during moving tides would be productive. Any information/comments about fishing Norriego Point?


----------

